# RotoZip Plunge Router attachment



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have been looking for a plunge router attachment for my RotoZip tool but it seems that RotoZip no longer makes them. 
I wanted to be able to use the RotoZip for some of the smaller parts of jewlery boxes since the full size router is just too big without a table. Also I really don't want to buy a Dremel or other tool and it's attachments if I don't have to since I already have the RotoZip that is designed to work with the router attacment.
Bye the way I have checked on eBay a couple of times and didn't find anything, but I may have tried the wrong search paramerters.


----------



## tprofera (Jun 29, 2008)

Did you ever find one?


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

No I have found them for other models of rotory tools but not the rotozip. I went by home depot and looked at the dremel one and really didn't like it to much, just felt wierd.
I had used one on the rotozip before at a friends shop and liked it since it seemed smaller and beter suited for doing inlays and detail work on smaller items.
Guess I will just have to keep my eyes open for one on ebay or the local flea markets.


----------



## rucraz2 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have also looked for one, but never found one. I do have a dremmel, well not the actual dremel, mine is a Kawasaki brand. But works great and have found some plunge attachments for it as well as quite a few 1/8th routing bits. I felt that a lot of the bits didnt work very well. Some did a great job, while others just messed up the piece. They are so small that any little movement or micro adjustment will just ruin the piece. But the pieces were too small for the normal router.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Milescraft has come out with one. I haven't tried it but I have had a lot of success with other Milescraft products.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I'm a big fan of the Milescraft products but this one is NO NO  too cheap  cut to many corners on this one.. 1 star out of 5 stars..

But that's just my 2 cents 


========



CanuckGal said:


> Milescraft has come out with one. I haven't tried it but I have had a lot of success with other Milescraft products.


----------

